# не поднимается default route при загрузке

## Michail

Добрый день!

После какого-то из обновлений (давно было, несколько месяцев) в маршрутной таблице свежезагруженного компьютера 

отсутствует маршрут по умолчанию, хотя в конфигурационном файле /etc/conf.d/net он прописан и в загрузочных сообщениях

присутствует это:

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   192.168.15.18/24 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default via 192.168.15.24 ...

 [ ok ]

Команда route выдает следующее:

# route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

192.168.15.0    *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

Файл /etc/conf.d/net:

config_eth0="192.168.15.18/24"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.15.24"

config_eth1="null"

Может кто знает в чем проблема?

----------

## r90

Не знаю. Но у меня написано так:

```
config_eth0=("192.168.15.18 netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_eth0=("default gw 192.168.15.24")
```

В принципе с точностью до синтаксиса, но насколько я понимаю "via" -- это синтаксис команды ip, а gw -- route. Попробуй эдак переписать, может поможет?

----------

## Michail

 *r90 wrote:*   

> Не знаю. Но у меня написано так:
> 
> ```
> config_eth0=("192.168.15.18 netmask 255.255.255.0")
> 
> ...

 

не помогло...

----------

## r90

Собственно чего и следовало наверное ожидать...

Но у меня других идей нету, увы. Разве что лезть во все эти скрипты и их дебажить вставляя в них `echo "запускаем команду $cmd с параметрами $args"', `route -n' и тп, для того, чтобы выяснить в чём дело. Но тут я уж помочь вряд ли смогу чем-то, кроме моральной поддержки. =)

----------

